# Used Regency U31



## 800camp (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. 

I have the chance to purchase a used Regency gas insert (model U31, B-vent)) for my masonry fireplace from a seller on Craigslist for a good price, the insert is approximately 12 years old, in good working condition. The present owner is upgrading to a larger unit.

I would use this unit to heat the lower level of my house which is about 700 sq. ft. (total square footage is approx. 1200 sq.ft.). My house was built in 1933. 

I've been reading a lot on the internet and on this site and plan on installing it myself, including the vent. As I said, the insert would be installed into an existing masonry firplace with a tile-lined flue. I have used the fireplace quite a bit over the years but would like to get more effeciency from the fireplace. I already have NG in the house for the HW heater and old, forced-air furnace.

If anyone has an opinion on purchasing a used insert, I would like to hear it. I have priced new insert and the cost of this unit reperesents a considerable savings, VERY considerable.

Thanks.


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 30, 2009)

I would stay away from any used gas product. At 12 years old I would expect to find some problems with it unless they had regular maintenance done on it, and recently.

Also B-Vent technology is old, for combustion air it pulls air from the house (air your furnace or fireplace has already heated). Direct vent appliances pull combustion air from outside.


----------



## 800camp (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, I've been leaning that way also. 12 years is just too much.

A question about the venting of a gas appliance though, with my older home, wouldn't B-vent be the better choice?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2009)

A question about the venting of a gas appliance though, with my older home, wouldn't B-vent be the better choice?
 That depends on how well your existing fireplace drafts. If there is evidence of sooting above the opening, that is an indication of a draft problem. B-vent appliances are natural draft units & will draft only as good as the fireplace that's there now. The LAST thing you want is a reversal of draft & CO to enter your home...
DV appliances do not suffer from the same drafting issues as B-vents, & are safer as a result.


----------

